# Why do they do it ?



## jacquigem (Mar 28, 2019)

So here we are all parked up nicely yesterday with plenty of space around us.

German van (front looking in pic) arrives this morning , has a choice of 6 pitches all along front row but decides to park outside our front door taking away sun and view .

So why do they do it ?


----------



## Asterix (Mar 28, 2019)

Herding instinct I believe it's called.


----------



## n brown (Mar 28, 2019)

cos we won


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> View attachment 70397
> 
> So here we are all parked up nicely yesterday with plenty of space around us.
> 
> ...


Safety in numbers for when the gassing crews arrive.


Who arrived first? you or the one close BEHIND you?


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 28, 2019)

No they came after us too and decided to camp in our shadow although other sunny pitches availae. Belgians I think and seem ok


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 28, 2019)

n brown said:


> cos we won



Sorry dont get that. I would have thought it would have kept them away?


----------



## alcam (Mar 28, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> View attachment 70397
> 
> So here we are all parked up nicely yesterday with plenty of space around us.
> 
> ...



A question I ask myself often . I have , a couple of times , asked the offenders too .
First time I was surrounded in L'Aguiole [?] by a group of French motorhomes . I left and parked in the town square . I decided , at the time , that it must be a French thing . Over the years I've found its all nationalities


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 28, 2019)

alcam said:


> A question I ask myself often . I have , a couple of times , asked the offenders too .
> First time I was surrounded in L'Aguiole [?] by a group of French motorhomes . I left and parked in the town square . I decided , at the time , that it must be a French thing . Over the years I've found its all nationalities



What I also find a little strange is that they have stayed locked in their motorhome despite it being a great evening , one you dream of with the sun on your face and a glass in your hand . Maybe they dont just consider the outside life . Still must not judge , we are all entitled to be a little different I guess .


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 28, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> View attachment 70397
> 
> So here we are all parked up nicely yesterday with plenty of space around us.
> 
> ...



So now they have got YOUR sun and view, that's why  , It's a bit like queue jumping


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 28, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> So now they have got YOUR sun and view, that's why  , It's a bit like queue jumping



Yes but then they dont use it and there was plenty of other alternatives . I really dont think it crossed their minds what they were doing !


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 28, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Yes but then they dont use it and there was plenty of other alternatives . I really dont think it crossed their minds what they were doing !



Maybe, there's nowt worse than parking to get your goat.  One guy in our street parks 3/4 a car length away from the next car always and parking is at a premium here. You cant quite squeeze in the space :mad2:  I can't work out if it doesn't cross his mind, he's stupid, he doesn't care, he wants to be awkward, he's sh1t at parking or what. Maybe i'll ask one day


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> Maybe, there's nowt worse than parking to get your goat.  One guy in our street parks 3/4 a car length away from the next car always and parking is at a premium here. You cant quite squeeze in the space :mad2:  I can't work out if it doesn't cross his mind, he's stupid, he doesn't care, he wants to be awkward, he's sh1t at parking or what. Maybe i'll ask one day



I always leave a gap for two reasons,one folk may reverse into you,two pulling and screwing at the steering wheel at slow speed pulls the track rod end and steering rack to sh-t when trying to get out.


----------



## BKen2 (Mar 29, 2019)

*rubbing shoulders with there neighbours and they are more awar*

Maybe it because the continentals tend to live cheek by jowel at home ,they are not afraid of rubbing shoulders with there neighbours and they are more savvy about security and realise they are safer in the herd .Lots of Brits scurry off to a quiet corner of the aires and hench leave themselves more vunerable to being singled out by villans. Cant beat a bit of good tight parking on an Aire .:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 29, 2019)

cannot understand,,,,,if you didnt want another van in front of you...then why did you not park iin that space which the van you are complaining about........or in one of the other 6 spaces which you say are vacant,
looking at the picture....the other van is sideways on to you...so wont be blocking too much sun..

as for not seeing the folk outside of their van..........they may not be feeling too well and prefer to stay indoors.   or
they may have taken off early in the day and not returning till later in the evening.....or,,,,,,,the list could go on.......


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 29, 2019)

Thread hijacked.  

So the grey car pulls up and leaves an enorous space between him and black car, my wife comes home just after and parks the white car, but her wheels are on the double yellows.
That is just inconsiderate parking, not saving his track rod ends, don't think he would know what they are.
Luckily doesn't stop our view or sunshine ��
 There are very limited parking spaces in our street, so parking elsewhere may be a very  long way away.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## The laird (Mar 29, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> View attachment 70397
> 
> So here we are all parked up nicely yesterday with plenty of space around us.
> 
> ...



IM GONNA GIVE ANDY /Janet a piece o my mind when I see him next ,thought they were very considerate folks


----------



## wildebus (Mar 29, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> Thread hijacked.  View attachment 70417View attachment 70418
> 
> So the grey car pulls up and leaves an enorous space between him and black car, my wife comes home just after and parks the white car, but her wheels are on the double yellows.
> That is just inconsiderate parking, not saving his track rod ends, don't think he would know what they are.
> ...


where do the yellows stop?


----------



## Herman (Mar 29, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> What I also find a little strange is that they have stayed locked in their motorhome despite it being a great evening , one you dream of with the sun on your face and a glass in your hand . Maybe they dont just consider the outside life . Still must not judge , we are all entitled to be a little different I guess .



We've noticed this, There's a lot that park up and don't even get out of their vans, just sit behind the lace curtains or shut their blinds. Weido's.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 29, 2019)

wildebus said:


> where do the yellows stop?



50yds down the road, then full of parked cars again. Wifey can't park round the back of the house because my van and my moho are there :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## DnK (Mar 29, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> View attachment 70397
> 
> So why do they do it ?



Probably because their ignorant, self centered and selfish people that dont give a rats ar5e about anyone else's view or space. Unfortunate for us Brits we have consideration for others (for the most part) because we were brought up that way.


----------



## DnK (Mar 29, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Belgians I think and seem ok



I had a Belgian do similar to that to me once, the misses gave him the death stare he came over and apologised then promptly moved.

I saw a great tactic recently, put the tv or radio/cd on really loud then lock up and go for a walk for 20 mins. This moved several French who felt they needed close proximity to a Dutch guy.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 30, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> cannot understand,,,,,if you didnt want another van in front of you...then why did you not park iin that space which the van you are complaining about........or in one of the other 6 spaces which you say are vacant,
> looking at the picture....the other van is sideways on to you...so wont be blocking too much sun..
> 
> as for not seeing the folk outside of their van..........they may not be feeling too well and prefer to stay indoors.   or
> they may have taken off early in the day and not returning till later in the evening.....or,,,,,,,the list could go on.......



OK but we were there first and I couldn't be bothered to move and why should I. They left next morning anyway without saying a word to anyone


----------



## alcam (Mar 30, 2019)

DnK said:


> Probably because their ignorant, self centered and selfish people that dont give a rats ar5e about anyone else's view or space. Unfortunate for us Brits we have consideration for others (for the most part) because we were brought up that way.



So it's only Johnny foreigners that do this ?
Balderdash


----------



## Borders2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Its happened to us too. Once on the outer isles but a quiet chat persuaded them there was actually plenty of space to move to. Then again last week we were set up in a carpark and another van arrived right next to us despite the rest of the place being empty. As it was getting on we hped they would be quiet which they were and in the morning they were gone so no impact. But all the same its wierd. Both lots were Brits. *shrug*

B2


----------



## Asterix (Mar 30, 2019)

Strange thing happened last night,I turned the lights off and jumped into bed about 1am,a few minutes later the dog went crazy and shot into the cab and wouldn't stop barking no matter how many times I told him to shut it. That's unusual for the dog as he'll usually stop barking,so I got up to investigate,I'm in a large mainly empty carpark and a car had come in and driven right up to my front bumper with his headlights on,so close that I couldn't see his lights over the dash. I went back to bed and heard him drive off about 15 minutes later,don't know what was going on there.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 30, 2019)

*They all belong to a Secret Society*

Or SS !


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 30, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> OK but we were there first and I couldn't be bothered to move and why should I. They left next morning anyway without saying a word to anyone



I very often leave places without saying a word to anyone.... 

I'm not a very social person.... Hence doing my best to be as far from folks as possible.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2019)

Several years back at Quarre les Tombes we bedded down like this  


Early hours, 2am-ish  2 X Froggies came in and parked that close to the front of us i struggled to get between us to remove the silver screen.

I accidentally on purpose fell on their motorhomes several times whilst trying to remove it, they were not impressed, i didn`t give a fcuk.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Mar 30, 2019)

No matter where you are I take my time choosing my spot if I can singing 'view preservation society.'  Think where the sun is, think where the next pesky neighbours are likely to park as everything can change in 5 mins.  Even in bloody Chester every time we park up, next 10 mins a van will turn up next to us - one even right up to our hab door once  in a fairly empty car park - asked him to move as he was far too close - thick or what.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 30, 2019)

Its quite common really people complaining about MHs spoiling the view. Just remember next time on you see No MH parking on a sea front because residents have complained about MHs parking and spoiling their view. How many times on here do you then hear the cry nobody has a right to a view when the signs go up. Its no different. Its very simple if you don't like the situation either say something or move. As far as people not talking, someone has to talk first why must it be them.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 30, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Its quite common really people complaining about MHs spoiling the view. Just remember next time on you see No MH parking on a sea front because residents have complained about MHs parking and spoiling their view. How many times on here do you then hear the cry nobody has a right to a view when the signs go up. Its no different. Its very simple if you don't like the situation either say something or move. As far as people not talking, someone has to talk first why must it be them.



Pretty much spot on...... 

Please don't go encouraging folks to start conversations with me though.... 
I head off in the van to get away from folks... Not to talk to them... 
MAY make exceptions for folks with dogs though.... As long as I can talk to the dog more than I talk to them though.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 30, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Pretty much spot on......
> 
> Please don't go encouraging folks to start conversations with me though....
> I head off in the van to get away from folks... Not to talk to them...
> MAY make exceptions for folks with dogs though.... As long as I can talk to the dog more than I talk to them though.



I bet your reyt chatty really. :cheers:


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 30, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> I bet your reyt chatty really. :cheers:



I'm possibly THE most anti social person you'll never meet ;-)


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 30, 2019)

I think I've Almost met you a few times [emoji112]

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Its quite common really people complaining about MHs spoiling the view. Just remember next time on you see No MH parking on a sea front because residents have complained about MHs parking and spoiling their view. How many times on here do you then hear the cry nobody has a right to a view when the signs go up. Its no different. Its very simple if you don't like the situation either say something or move. As far as people not talking, someone has to talk first why must it be them.



Read my mind, number of posts we see bleating guest houses etc complain when mhomes park because views are obstructed and told they don't buy a view legally , I sometimes think the majority of the human race is patently stupid ..I too prefer my dog in most cases

The reason re the OPs post herding instinct and a feeling of security , Extended mix of Megadeath meets Slayer featuring ywangie Malsteem soon has em packing 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 30, 2019)

There could be a market for inflatable generators for people to leave outside their vans as a deterrent to herding.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 31, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> There could be a market for inflatable generators for people to leave outside their vans as a deterrent to herding.



Great idea.


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2019)

You are doing it wrong. You need to take some advice from a seasoned Aire, Stelplatz and wild camping guru and general motorhome Yobbo.  

What you need to do is two things. First you seek out a corner or end pitch.  That way nobody can park on one side of you at least and even, YES EVEN if there is several acres of space and no vans some fecker (and Brits do this to) will come along and park next to you so think ahead!

Secondly you need to become the Aire yobbo.  Spread out! Claim your land! Who won Brexit anyway I say! (Try not to mention the war, I did once but I think I got away with it).  Buy a guitar even if you cant play it and leave it next to the van with a few scattered empty super strength tramp lager cans strewn about, packet of fags etc.  Maybe think about erecting a washing line and hang out a few T shirts with "Death to all motorhomers" or Summat written on them.

Here is a good example. Look how the yobbo has occupied an end pitch on an aire in the south of France.  There is no chance of anyone coming within a hundred yards of this idiot.


----------



## alcam (Mar 31, 2019)

barryd said:


> You are doing it wrong. You need to take some advice from a seasoned Aire, Stelplatz and wild camping guru and general motorhome Yobbo.
> 
> What you need to do is two things. First you seek out a corner or end pitch.  That way nobody can park on one side of you at least and even, YES EVEN if there is several acres of space and no vans some fecker (and Brits do this to) will come along and park next to you so think ahead!
> 
> ...



Or you could just have a notice in your window stating 'BAGPIPE PRACTICE TONIGHT'


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 31, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Its quite common really people complaining about MHs spoiling the view. Just remember next time on you see No MH parking on a sea front because residents have complained about MHs parking and spoiling their view. How many times on here do you then hear the cry nobody has a right to a view when the signs go up. Its no different. Its very simple if you don't like the situation either say something or move. As far as people not talking, someone has to talk first why must it be them.



We would not park in front of anyones view be it motorhome or house and we would talk if they came out of their van


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 31, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> We would not park in front of anyones view be it motorhome or house and we would talk if they came out of their van





***** said:


> Maybe they parked that way so as not to be door to door with a UK handled hab door.
> You were lucky, they were not door to door, my pet hate!:scared:
> Just a thought, they might have been considerate as they could not really park the other way as their door would be onto the road way



Yeah I get that but there were 8 other available pitches on the same row which would not have intruded on us and would have given them the same orientation . I just dont think they thought , which was why I posted in first place


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 31, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> We would not park in front of anyones view be it motorhome or house and we would talk if they came out of their van



And to be fair I would not park on a sea front in a town anyway


----------

